# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  vdsl 2 snr tweak

## christario2014

Καλησπερα σας.

Εχω βαλει 100 απο vodafone βλεπω οτι μπορει να φτασει το μεγιστο στα 130 ? εχω το κλασσικο ρουτερ που μου εδωσαν. 
Εχω ομως και το ASUS DSL AC52U γινεται να πειραξω κατι στο asus να μεγαλωσει η ταχυτητα μου ?

στατιστικα γραμμης. Και ειναι σε fast path η γραμμη μου ?

----------


## geoavlonitis

Αφού 100αρα έχεις, δεν πρόκειται να πάει παραπάνω. Είσαι fast path. 
Αν θες παραπάνω βάλε 200άρα. Το προφίλ είναι κλειδωμένο. Απλά τα πράγματα. Η γραμμή είναι τέλεια btw.

----------


## zackkast

Όχι δεν γινεται.
Εισαι ηδη στον κοφτη του πακετου που εχεις.
 :Cool:

----------


## christario2014

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------

